# Pytanko - instalacja na desktop

## Zodiac

Zanim napisze w eng, zapytam może rodzimych fachowcow.

Chcialbym zainstalowac sobie Gentoo na desktop (aktualnie mam na serwerze domowym). Czyli lacznie z kde i akceleracja grafiki. Jakie polecacie flagi w make dla Bartona?

Calosc wyglada tak:

AMD Barton 3200+

ABIT NF7-S

Radeon 9800 PRO

2x Raptor na Promise RAID

1024 RAM

1). Make.conf --> flagi - jakie?

2). Jak zainstalowac stery do radeona, na stronie ati sa tylko paczki rpm.

3). Czy z promise RAID nie bedzie problemow? Mam na tym dysku Windows i nie chcialbym niemilych niespodzianek.

4). Moze jakie sogolnie porady dla poczatkujacego? :Smile:  Instalowalem juz Gentoo z KDE ale na nVidii. Komp ma sluzyc glownie do grania i posiada tez drugi system - WinXP.

Z gory dzieki, mam nadzieje ze ktos jednak odpowie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Zodiac

----------

## arab79

 *Zodiac wrote:*   

> Zanim napisze w eng, zapytam może rodzimych fachowcow.
> 
> 1). Make.conf --> flagi - jakie?
> 
> 2). Jak zainstalowac stery do radeona, na stronie ati sa tylko paczki rpm.
> ...

 

Po pierwsze wy**** ie i zainstaluj mozille oraz ustaw iso-8859-2 jako ze takowe jest w rfc oraz w polskich normach.

1: flagi use czy flagi cflags?

2: są w ebuildach

3: nie bedzie na kernelku 2.6.x

4: dokladnie sprawdzaj co robisz zanim nacisniesz enter. a zanim zaczniesz zastanow sie czego bedzeisz uzywac i ustaw odpowiednie flagi USE, cobyś później nie musiał ich zmieniać

----------

## muchar

Ja mam AMD Barton 2500+ i mam takie oto flagi:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations"
```

----------

## Zodiac

arab79 --> nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tym IE ale nie używam go od duższego czasu. Opera rulez  :Smile: 

Z use sobie poradze. Czyli jestem zmuszony do użycia mm-sourcess zamiast gentoo-sourcess by działał RAID?

muchar --> dzięki za info, właśnie o to mi chodziło.

----------

## btower

 *Zodiac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czyli jestem zmuszony do użycia mm-sourcess zamiast gentoo-sourcess by działał RAID?
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

----------

## no4b

Co do flag to sprawdz cat /proc/cpuinfo, albo poszukaj w necie informacji jakie flagi wspiera ten procesor, potem na serwerku man gcc i czytaj...

----------

## Zodiac

Z cflags sobie jeszcze poradze, ale dzięki za wszelkie informacje.

Najbardziej martwi mnie ten RAID na SATA. Chipset SI3112 ma z tym jakieś problemy. Będzie zabawa, coś czuje.

----------

## arab79

 *Zodiac wrote:*   

> arab79 --> nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tym IE ale nie używam go od duższego czasu. Opera rulez :)
> 
> Z use sobie poradze. Czyli jestem zmuszony do użycia mm-sourcess zamiast gentoo-sourcess by działał RAID?
> 
> muchar --> dzięki za info, właśnie o to mi chodziło.

 

ja bym raczej polecal gentoo-dev-sources, a co do flag:

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-jumps -falign-loops -fmove-all-movables -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -s -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -w"

----------

## meteo

 *arab79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja bym raczej polecal gentoo-dev-sources, a co do flag:
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-jumps -falign-loops -fmove-all-movables -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -s -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -w"

 

no, imponujące  :Smile: 

pamiętam, że czytałem gdzieś wyniki jakichś testów kompilowania bodaj Xów -- okazywało się, że  maksymalną prędkość uzyskuje się przy ustawieniu optymalizacji... -Os (sic!) + ewentualnie -m3dnow etc.

i jeszcze tak żeby się przyczepić  :Wink: 

```

man gcc

...

-march=cpu-type

           Generate instructions for the machine type cpu-type.  The choices

           for cpu-type are the same as for -mcpu.  Moreover, specifying

           -march=cpu-type implies -mcpu=cpu-type.

...

```

----------

## arab79

 *meteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, imponujące :)
> 
> pamiętam, że czytałem gdzieś wyniki jakichś testów kompilowania bodaj Xów -- okazywało się, że  maksymalną prędkość uzyskuje się przy ustawieniu optymalizacji... -Os (sic!) + ewentualnie -m3dnow etc.
> ...

 

Co do -Os czesto pojawialy sie informacje, ze kod skompilowany z -Os potrafi segfaultowac lub co gorsza wogole nie uruchamiac sie. Dla tego raczej polecam -O3 (wzrost wielkosci pliku do 15% jest w dobie obecnych dyskow twardych do zaakceptowania)

----------

## meteo

 *arab79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do -Os czesto pojawialy sie informacje, ze kod skompilowany z -Os potrafi segfaultowac lub co gorsza wogole nie uruchamiac sie.

 

Niczego takiego jak dotąd nie doświadczyłem, choć mam - jak mi się zdaje - doświadczenie z gentoo kompilowanym na różnych systemach (x86):

pentium2 (flagi: -march=pentium2 -Os)

c3 (flagi: -march=c3 -Os -m3dnow -mmmx)

athlon (flagi: -march=athlon-tbird -Os -m3dnow -mmmx)

 *arab79 wrote:*   

> Dla tego raczej polecam -O3 (wzrost wielkosci pliku do 15% jest w dobie obecnych dyskow twardych do zaakceptowania)

 

Tylko po co? Szybkości to (wg wspomnianych testów) nie polepsza (ciekawe jak z prędkością kompilacji), a dysk zapycha  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

